# What do You Drive?



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Got the need for speed? What cars do you drive, collect, restore, etc? My RX-7 (Racing Beat) & 240Z (V8) are highly modified. The Miata is JR supercharged. The Ferrari 328 has only interior mods. Tell me about your cars, what you've done to tem & please post a photo.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Don't we already have a number of "What do you drive threads"? Try the "Search" function.

FWIW...2001 Ford Focus and 2003 Ford Escape.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Did you miss*

the part about this forum being for mountain bikes and the passion for riding?

Jim


----------



## oscarc (Mar 23, 2006)

*1991 Chevy Camaro 5.7L Tuned Port Injection*

I drive this once every few months.
Ok, here goes the list:

SLP 3/4" Headers and exhaust.
MSD 6Al Multispark Box, Blaster Coil, wires, distributor
Holley Fuel Pressure regulator set to 48 PSI
Alston Subframe connectors
All Hothkis Suspension: 1" drop springs, traction bar, trailing arms, tie rod ends.
All polyurathane bushing, transmission mount, lower control arms, sway bars, etc.
Stereo System: Alpine CD unit, JBL tweeters, Alpine 4" in the front, Alpine, 6x9's, and 2- 12" Kenwood woofers, all driven by dual Alpine Amplifiers.

And...just as fast as my Madone and Blur. In fact they all park right next to each other.


----------



## ThatHurt (Jan 16, 2004)

So, can get a bike rack on either of those?


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

<sigh>

Ah hell... I might as well post up.... And to keep it bike-related.... I can fit six bikes in the back of the Jeep.










And my wife's 1955 Buick Special...


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

this is what i drive, and its a pain in the ass put adh bike inside,,,

since i have no roof rack, and its very difficult to tie a rack in the rear, i have to remove both wheels, move seats and put bike inside....


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Faster than yours. I've also extensively driven the turbo-version.


----------



## DrugMe (Mar 2, 2006)

A 2004 Chevy Silverado:


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

oscarc said:


> I drive this once every few months.
> Ok, here goes the list:
> 
> SLP 3/4" Headers and exhaust.
> ...


I'm not a big fan of your year Camaro but yours looks nice & clean. I've thought about buying a 69 in that blue w/ the white stripes for my ultimate muscle car. The Penske Sunoco below is my favorite on the vintage racing scene. When it blows by, you understand why they call them "ground pounders". I 'm an SCCA corner worker when I have time.


----------



## BikeSnob (Feb 14, 2005)

*Try not to drive.*

Car Culture is killing the planet. Change your paradigm!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Cars are slow and boring. :madmax: I ride this:










I take pride in not owning a car, and that means something here in vegas where summer temps are 110+. However one of my other hobbies (you guessed it, mountain biking!) requires me to use my fiance's ride on occasion. And given a chance I'll hop behind the wheel of just about anything.....


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

*My Jdm Toys...*

I have a passion for Honda's as you can see...
(I carry my bikes on Saris Bones trunk rack)

2001 Honda S2000









and...
2000 Honda Prelude Type-sh


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

My daily driver, a '90 Stumpjumper.


----------



## hfly (Dec 30, 2003)

Well I'm happy to say that I pretty much don't. I never thought I could be one of those people who could cut a car out of my life, but that's essentially what I've done. I ride my bike 3/4 mile to work, ride to run errands, and do almost all of my riding straight from my front door (I have a _lot _of options). The thought of getting in my car (an old Civic) seems utterly extraneous. Luckily I live in a small town that in some ways feels like a college campus. I'm thinking of buying a bob trailer that I can tow around behind my bike to take overnight camping trips deep in the desert. Call me strange but this semi-car-less existence is what I've come to love.

Of course, when my wife and I need to go somewhere (mostly somewhere distant), we still drive, so I certainly can't claim anything close to purity with regard to my car-lessness. Also, it's hard to not want to drive up to a mountain trailhead (thirty miles from my house) in the repressive heat of July. The biggest thing is that I avoid the car in most cases of the convenience of "daily living".

hfly


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Old car: 1996 Subaru Legacy amazing biking/skiing car, bikes on the trunk rack skis on the roof rack got 27mpg regulary and was also AWD. Then the tranny went and I didnt wanna have to put $1500 into a 10 yr old car.









New car: 2002 Dodge Neon SXT which I bought about a year ago with 28K miles on it. Holds 2 bikes in the trunk with the wheels removed. (stupid rear wing doesnt fit with my trunk rack) 30+mpg and with a good set of snow tires it even makes it to the ski mountains in the winter. (only decent photo of the car from my trip to TN for Bonnaroo, it doesnt have that roof bubble on it all the time)


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

*Got it four weeks ago*

2003 Xterra


----------



## brickhead (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is mine.
'92 745T with 'mo BOOST:thumbsup: but mostly handling goodies like lower stut brace, IPD swaybars,All poly front bushngs,HD Bilsteins. And soon... E CODE HEADLIGHTS!


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

ReD_tomato said:


> I have a passion for Honda's as you can see...
> (I carry my bikes on Saris Bones trunk rack)
> 
> 2001 Honda S2000
> ...


Are those Work Emotion wheels on the S2000? Im only saying this because my buddy whos got a 1992 integra with an ITR swap and tons of other stuff is sponsored by work and I beleive has the same wheels. Heres his car not the best pic but its the best I could find.


----------



## thestarsfan9 (Jul 14, 2006)

That's my '89 Honda Accord. It's old and it's certainly not a looker, but it gets me around. I've been driving it for about 4 or 5 years now. I use a trunk rack to haul my bike with it.

I'm hoping to be driving something much nicer in about a year (I'm thinking maybe Mazda 3 Sport hatchback or something like that)...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice streetfighter! But whats with the rear brake????



washedup said:


>


----------



## roguenode (Jul 26, 2006)

> My daily driver, a '90 Stumpjumper.


I'm not sure how old she is, but the Rockhopper below is my daily driver :thumbsup:


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Faster than yours. I've also extensively driven the turbo-version.


Well, if we're talking about speed....










Faster than that Seminole... about the same as the turbo version (183 cruise, 190-195 KTS max) but probably a lot less fuel flow!


----------



## xtrhatr (Apr 7, 2006)

cars suck


----------



## tboneclement (Aug 11, 2003)

ellsworth id


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

Ford Ranger 2001.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Best dump gas guzzlers and just


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

skiahh said:


> Well, if we're talking about speed....
> 
> Faster than that Seminole... about the same as the turbo version (183 cruise, 190-195 KTS max) but probably a lot less fuel flow!


Well, you don't use two engines to go fast, that's for sure. You use it to carry stuff, but going fast is just a nice side-benefit. So much drag with a twin (roughtly 3x the drag) so it requires far more HP to get the same job done.

On the other hand, it's so cool to climb out on one engine (in the turbo version, because the normal one doesn't climb at the altitudes we fly, it just slowly sinks), and it's ultimately cool to fly around with one engine completely shut down with the prop feathered (I do that with both versions).

In any case, when you start talking about turbos, it's not the speed that really matters outright in terms of which aircraft is faster, it's the ability to get up into flight levels and the fact that TAS increases 2% for every 1000'. You'll go plenty fast when you hook up with that jetstream!

One thing though, that mooney is probably sucking down somewhere like 17-20gph in cruise I'd assume (with a 540 or 550), while the seminole with it's twin 360s will suck down around 17-24 total depending on if you are leaning for peak effic (17) or peak performance (around 24). Not that different, but the mooney is a higher performance aircraft than either the turbo or non-turbo version, just in terms of it's intended usage.

I poined out a turbine helio to one of my students today as we were taxiing out. I told him to watch closely as it did a stop and go, while I worried about taxiing. He thought it was the coolest thing because it looked like it took off in about 20' from our perspective (probably real distance somewhere between 100 and 200'). Then it went almost straight up of course. Real cool to see. Then of course we had to wait for him to land the next time around the pattern when we were number one for departure, and it took him about a year to get down on final at the speeds he was flying.


----------



## TwoWheelinTim (Jan 29, 2004)

*stupid threads...*

What's up with this?

At least some had the decency to post a token photo of thier bicycle.

How lame.


----------



## KarateChicken (Dec 11, 2005)

TwoWheelinTim said:


> What's up with this?
> 
> At least some had the decency to post a token photo of thier bicycle.
> 
> How lame.


You expected something genius here, brother?


----------



## scotty878 (Aug 1, 2006)

2001 Mazda MP3 and 2006 Yamaha YZF-R6!


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

Eric Hoefer said:


> Are those Work Emotion wheels on the S2000? Im only saying this because my buddy whos got a 1992 integra with an ITR swap and tons of other stuff is sponsored by work and I beleive has the same wheels. Heres his car not the best pic but its the best I could find.


yup, WORK Emotions. your buds DA looks sweet. must run nice with that B18C swap too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

*my wife*

crazy


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

I guess you might like to see my Montego Blue Miata w/ matching Trek 7000.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Where's Pete with that picture of his AMG SUV trailering his 996?


----------



## Once_Upon_A_Time (Aug 13, 2004)

*Why can't my plane fly straight?*

I'm on a flight simulator 2002, and darn it my plane drifts left always.  I'd land on the runway and off to the cornfields I go. haha.


----------



## ASH[Housewares] (Feb 25, 2006)

Mighty Sentra! 1.8 litres of serious power.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

venus1 said:


> Got the need for speed? What cars do you drive


I have always owned VW's first car was a 225HP race built Corrado, then I had a nice 98 GTI and now the best of both worlds the ... .:R32 I have never been happier then when behind the wheel of this car 

If you see this coming down a fire road when your climbing up ... I suggest you move ...very quickly  :eekster:


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

my old car, G60motor ABA 2L head T4T4oe .57trim 63AR 313whp 300tq dyno proven










now i ride a 2002 saab 9-3, i sold the golf last year , it got blown up and resold and resold again i heard, so i guess i was lucky to let it go...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

bigbore said:


> my old car, G60motor ABA 2L head T4T4oe .57trim 63AR 313whp 300tq dyno proven


WOW  is that a MK3 body cant rreally tell with the boser and the mk4 lights ... very nice ! I bet your G60 motor blew fire :madmax: ahhh good times :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

ha ya thanks! i miss that car a lot :madman: 

It had an open wastegate dump tube, so ya actually it did blow fire  everytime i had a bit of a rich condition hehehe.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Once_Upon_A_Time said:


> I'm on a flight simulator 2002, and darn it my plane drifts left always.  I'd land on the runway and off to the cornfields I go. haha.


Well, the main reason is because the propellor spins clockwise.

If you had two propellors spinning in opposite directions (as the twin I posted above does) then these forces cancel out.

What happens is that as you incrase Angle Of Attack (pitch up), the descending blade (right-side propellor blade) makes more lift due to a greater angle of attack with the relative wind, while the ascending blade makes less lift. This creates an unbalanced condition, and it tries to slowly yaw your aircraft to the left, especially with any kind of pitch up, such as during lift off, during climb, and even during landing flare to a small extent. This condition is called P-factor and is the largest reason the aircraft likes to turn to the "left" while flying.

The higher you pitch up, the greater this force is.

The hands down best way to offset this when flying straight ahead is to keep the wings level with the yoke, and simply use enough right rudder to stop the aircraft from "yawing" to the left, so you have to pick a reference in the distance that you can head to. It's not very easy to do this in MS flight sim though due to the resolution and inability to see outside of the aircraft well, but there's also the "turn coordinator" on the instrument panel. You have to use enough right rudder to keep the "ball" centered, however if you're in level flight it's imperative that you keep the wings level with the ailerons, and do not try to "bank" to the right to offset the yawing tendancy, because that gets the aircraft pretty uncoordinated (meaning that the aircraft is pointing one way, but flying in different direction).

There's some other minor factors like toque and slipstream that also affect the turning tendacies, but they are virtually nil compared to P-factor.

An even broader term to describe what is happening is called "asymetrical thrust", which is what that P-factor is. You can then apply this general term to what happens in a twin engine aircraft when one of the engine fails, and then explain why the aircraft will turn towards the dead engine, because all of that asymetrical thrust is working like P-factor, in that it tries to yaw and roll the aircraft in one direction, although the reason why there is a "roll" involved is due to a couple extra factors.

After reading this, look up "adverse yaw" on the internet, and how it relates to turns. It should be divided into two catagories, and one is while entering a turn (caused by the unbalanced lift of the ailerons) and one is during a turn (caused by the turn radius).

If you understand these things and are in level flight with the aicraft still turning or yawing, it's because of rudder or aileron trim most likely. The rudder can also roll the aircraft though due to the fact that it usually sits above the CG, so figuring out which one to adjust can be a little tricky, although it's usually the rudder.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*Grocery getter...*

2005 Audi Allroad. Both the 2.7 motor and tranny are chipped. H sport sway bars installed.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

i love cars but i also hate them.
so i try to ride my bike as much as possible.
but when i do drive....
the subie is new and replaces what a hit and run driver
did to my wife.


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

big_slacker said:


> Nice streetfighter! But whats with the rear brake????


not hooked up at time of pic. this little 350 "giant killer" would smoke most modern bikes twice the size.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Bombardier said:


> <sigh>
> 
> Ah hell... I might as well post up.... And to keep it bike-related.... I can fit six bikes in the back of the Jeep.


Nice jeep, here's one of mine:








I was wondering if you were the same Bombardier from ifsja..


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Well, you don't use two engines to go fast, that's for sure. You use it to carry stuff, but going fast is just a nice side-benefit. So much drag with a twin (roughtly 3x the drag) so it requires far more HP to get the same job done.
> 
> On the other hand, it's so cool to climb out on one engine (in the turbo version, because the normal one doesn't climb at the altitudes we fly, it just slowly sinks), and it's ultimately cool to fly around with one engine completely shut down with the prop feathered (I do that with both versions).
> 
> ...


Sorry to burst your bubble. At 13K, leaned out I was burning about 14.5 GPH and truing out at about 183ish. Knots. If I had gone higher, the burn would have gone down even more. At 8-9000' it's around 16ish for the 183ish. If I run richer, I can get 190 or so out of it.

I know a little about the jetstream, flight levels and turbines, too. I have nearly 2000 hours in this:










as well as some time in Hornets, couple of Viper flights, F-5, A-7, C-12 (King Air B200), T-34C,


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, 14.5 is not bad for that speed and altitude. The turbo sem will do pretty fast at altitude, and 17.4 is the "economy cruise" setting, but the TIT determins pretty much everything you do with the mixture in that aircraft. 

Of course, down lower it's a different story with some of those big gas pistons, they suck gas like crazy. Jet-A is definitely the wave of the future right now for piston engines.

It's all about aero in the end usually, a little dinky airplane with little drag can do 180kts easy on 180hp, while a "draggy" airplane needs lots and lots of HP. Those mooneys are usually pretty aerodynamic. I got a chance to fly one in northern california, it was actually the first plane I ever flew! 

With the normally aspirated seminole, I got a ground speed of about 230GS on one cross-country. It may not be a big deal up at high altitudes, but down lower the windspeed at 10-12K is usually not 65kts.

These people and their "fast" cars are pretty funny eh!


----------



## kramonut (Jul 6, 2005)

Right now it's this:








In Summer mode:









In a couple weeks when my office moves a mile from my house

Either this:

91 CDale R400:









Or this:

'90 Schwinn KOM S-7 (just gotta finish painting her)









Will be my main ride....


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Family guy...so Jeep Liberty Red....pretty plain.

Zero


----------



## oscarc (Mar 23, 2006)

Not on mine, it's not a daily driver. I have an 04 GMC Sierra 1500 Crew Cab with a Yakima Full Swing hitch rack that is my daily driver.



ThatHurt said:


> So, can get a bike rack on either of those?


----------



## DoktorNo (Nov 2, 2005)

Very nice Wagoneer and 1955 Buick.


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

DoktorNo said:


> Very nice Wagoneer and 1955 Buick.


Close.... It's a 1981 Cherokee Laredo WideTrac.


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

bvibert said:


> Nice jeep, here's one of mine:
> 
> I was wondering if you were the same Bombardier from ifsja..


Yup, that's me.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

I put more miles on this than anything else. There are some pretty amazing racing sims out there now... all in life sized 3D with LCD shutter glasses. Great MPG too.


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Take this to Politics or General...*

Passion here means passion for or about riding mountain bikes and bikes in general.

Threads about rolling death machines should be taken elsewhere. And have been done before.


----------



## mr2monster (Apr 18, 2006)

91 Toyota MR2 Turbo.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

*What do I drive?*

I drive the woman crazy by being so secure in my manhood that I don't need to show off with a surrogate phallus.

JK (sort of), I like cars too but spend money elsewhere. I got an old Nissan Pathfinder and sometimes drive the wife's Jetta Wagon.


----------



## DakotaJockey (Nov 23, 2004)

*The ultimate bike carrier*

can fit four bikes in back with wheels on and one on the roof (more if I had additional roof rack carriers)


----------



## Ginther (Jun 27, 2006)

*One Low and One High*

This is my toy. 2002 Dodge Dakota R/T 5.9L V8 with a "few" modifications. :thumbsup: 
It's low, it rides a little stiff, it's fast, it's loud, and it drinks gas. 
I LOVE IT!! 
I'm just thankful I have a company car and dont have to drive it every day. LOL!!










This is the family hauler. 2000 Dodge Durango 4x4 4.7L V8. 
2.5" lift, got a set of wheels waiting for 33" tires to go on it soon,
and a set of nurf bars that I need to get painted and installed. 
It rides pretty good, quite and comfortable, but drinks a little gas too.


----------



## stealthmarin (Jul 31, 2004)

1.) 1964 VW Beetle. New bored out motor, mostly chrome. Lowed with whitewall tires and white wheels, og blue california licence plates, sunroof model. All I have to do is remove the front wheel and seat from the bike and the whole thing fits inside (with passenger seat tilted forward). It's a good thing I don't have a super nice interior or else I would not be doing this. I would probably get one of those vintage 10 slat roof racks and put the bike, Marin Palisades Trail, up there instead.

















2.) Old school Stingray (?). A friend gave this to me. It was all beat up and sad looking. I painted the frame silver, lube it all up, cleaned up the white walls, and replaces the flat boomerang looking handle bar with a nice brand new gorilla style handle bar. Good match with the Beetle for car shows.









3.) 2002 Toyota Tacoma. Lowered. I never drive this anymore... well only to move it for street cleaning.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

dir-T said:


> I drive the woman crazy by being so secure in my manhood that I don't need to show off with a surrogate phallus.
> 
> JK (sort of), I like cars too but spend money elsewhere. I got an old Nissan Pathfinder and sometimes drive the wife's Jetta Wagon.


But can't we say the same thing about our blinged out $5000 SC Nomads and $5000 Specialized Tarmacs...that it's in a way a "surrogate phallus". I have two basic cars...a budget sedan and budget SUV. They ain't lowered or have tricked out sound systems or nitrous fueled engines. They are there to get me around. Nothing more nothing less. But on the other hand I do have a nice, boutique'ish bike (Yeti 575) that is a bit too much for my style of riding (as of now). I'd probably just be as a happy if I was on a $500 Trek hardtail.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

YuriB said:


> the subie is new and replaces what a hit and run driver
> did to my wife.


Nice to see some subaru cars in here. This was my WRX. Cobb stage 2 ecu, full catless exhaust, swaybars, misc other stuff. Unfortunately, I was laid off and had to sell it. I miss my car  Now I drive a 99 explorer, which is nice to carry around bikes. I think the WRX was a better off roader than the Explorer is...I KNOW the subie was better in the snow.


----------



## BikinCO (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nope this is*



DakotaJockey said:


> can fit four bikes in back with wheels on and one on the roof (more if I had additional roof rack carriers)


The ultimate bike carrier.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

Any bets on what gas prices are going to be in say... january?


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

benja55 said:


> Passion here means passion for or about riding mountain bikes and bikes in general.
> 
> Threads about rolling death machines should be taken elsewhere. And have been done before.


While I agree with you that this thread doesn't belong in the passion forum(it has been moved to general discussion where it belongs, BTW), you dont have to read it if you dont want to. You certainly dont have to post in the thread, and shouldn't if you dont have anything constuctive to say. Also, with 600+ posts on this forum, you should know by now that certain topics come up once a month or so. Get used to it.

On a related note, I think its in bad taste to talk negatively about a thread that does no harm to this forum. Venus1 is a new member here, and reading your negativity does not encourage him to contribute to the community. Telling him to take his threads elsewhere is not helpful at all. Instead of telling him in poor english that this thread has been posted before, maybe you should try a little constructive criticism and politely suggest using the search function.

Thats my two cents on your post. Thanks.


----------



## Z3Power (Jul 18, 2006)

My fun ride is this...BMW 2000 Z3-2.8L Roadster









This is my wife's daily ride...BMW 2001 330i









This is my off road ride that transports my bike... Toyota 2001 Tacoma Double Cab 4WD









Like this...


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

06 Grand caravan, I can probably do 4 bikes and 4 people, Enclosed...

BTW Jeep guys, LOVE the SJ's...I had to sell my '91 GW unfortunately....The mighty SJ!!!!
CDT


----------



## XterraOverload (Aug 6, 2006)

My New pride and Joy this is my second one and I love it!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

The scrubmobile.


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

my other girls (the G35 coupe in the background was also mine but just sold her)


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

Yeah, she gets me around town. . .


----------



## michaelg (Apr 6, 2006)

What I drive. . .









what do I dream of driving?










I severely photoshopped it. I need to change the wheels, a buddy requested them


----------



## anthrax (Oct 27, 2004)

*1984 Mazda RX-7, 2004 VW Golf TDI*

My DD is a 2004 VW Golf TDI (the practical thing)

My other car is 1984 Mazda RX-7 GSL
The RX7 Is stock, except for the Racing Beat Heder and custom straight through 
exhaust back

I love rear wheel drive!


----------



## SmashFace (Aug 4, 2006)

TwoWheelinTim said:


> What's up with this?
> 
> At least some had the decency to post a token photo of thier bicycle.
> 
> How lame.





JimC said:


> Did you miss the part about this forum being for mountain bikes and the passion for riding?


Wow guys, ease up. It's the _General Discussion_ forum. You know... for discussion...generally. Don't have a fit if not every single thread here is bike related. Is that _all_ you talk about with your riding buddies? Nope. And if it is, you should probably take a step back. There's more to life  sheesh

I don't have a picture right now (I'm at work), but I drive a green '99 Chrysler 300M. It was my gift to myself after a head-on collision with a dump truck last year which should have killed me. I had an '87 Pontiac Grand Am back then. Here it is 










I found my 300M on Craigslist for about $4k below blue book ($6200, KBB was around $10-11k). It has a huge trunk, especially with the back seats down, but I'm not real comfortable laying a nice bike down in there. I haven't found a decent roof/trunk rack yet. I think I'd prefer a trunk rack though for mileage purposes.


----------



## jb8483 (Jun 22, 2006)

Bump, I was looking around the board and ran across this...










99 Mazda 626


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Bombardier said:


> <sigh>
> 
> Ah hell... I might as well post up.... And to keep it bike-related.... I can fit six bikes in the back of the Jeep.
> 
> ...


Nice Jeep.
FYI - you are indeed safe in that beast.
I was in a head on collision at about 50mph with a 1980 steel framed Mercedes - 
We were hit so hard in the Jeep that we were knocked back about 15ft.
I walked away from the accident, my buddy (driving) was cut out, as they feared a leg injury. He suffered abrasions to his face fromt he steering wheel.
PM me if you want to see a pic - the front bumper actually bent the wheel!


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

*Another old Jeep...*

Not much Jeep left on this old CJ, but I built it to serve as a fun camping, back woods rig.
83 CJ7
Dana 44's front & rear, locked, 4.56 gears
LT1, 700r4 auto, Dana 300 with a 4:1 case
full high-steer
Spring over axle with Alcan springs, Bilstein shocks
Blah, blah, blah, Too much other crap to list

It's impractical, but a real kick in the ass to drive:thumbsup:


----------



## FlatFender (Aug 28, 2006)

My DD: 1998 Jeep XJ 

















My Toy: 1953 Willys CJ-3A


----------



## blacknblue (Aug 1, 2006)

ChipV said:


> Not much Jeep left on this old CJ, but I built it to serve as a fun camping, back woods rig.
> 83 CJ7
> 
> It's impractical, but a real kick in the ass to drive:thumbsup:


Nice CJ. I used to have an '84 CJ7 for many years. Was a 4-speed 6 cyl straight I believe. So much fun to take off-road.


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

Saab 9-5 3.0T


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

I drive a red car because it gets me quickly around the dirty, smelly hippies that litter the roads on the way to the trailhead.










p.s. To the wanker giving Jim and Tim grief about this being "general discussion" aka "anything goes," the General forum began as "techtalk general," you silly newb.


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> I drive a red car because it gets me quickly around the dirty, smelly hippies that litter the roads on the way to the trailhead.
> ...




my buddy drives a red car beacuse it hides the splatters after he takes out a roadie


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

my newest toy

a 2002 Nissan Frontier XE kingcab 4x4




























also have a YZF 750,1970 VW beetle and a 1984 F150 4x4


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

1998 outback limited with 225,000 miles on the body and about 325,000 miles on the ej22 that replaced the stock ej25. Looking at buying a used sti motor and driveline. to spruce it up a bit.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Ford Focus XR5 Turbo (pretty sure you wont find any of these in the US).
Ford territory Wagon (again not available in the US I dont think)

Ventana El Comandante SS 29er (handmade in the USA)


----------



## MoodyOldGit (Dec 11, 2005)

A Land Rover Defender 90. Nothing comes close :thumbsup:


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I used to like my car... now I hate it.. I'm sick of cars and their never ending problems. anyhow... I drive a 92 Plymouth Laser RS AWD turbo... Fast as hell when it's running.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Pete said:


> I drive a red car because...




Nice Ferrari!


----------



## AndrewSC (Aug 14, 2006)

Ford Probe. With the seats down, I can fit the bike in the back without taking any wheels off (I don't have a quick release).


----------



## Finga (Sep 12, 2006)

Nothing, im 14. I do ride my trek though, it is nice.


----------



## Davis61381 (May 2, 2006)

I drive a '96 Nissan 200sx SER. HS CAI, HS Header, 2.5" VRS Exhaust, Timing 17*, Hyperco's/AGX's, ACT HD w/ Street Disc, 8lbs ADFab Flywheel, Prothanes, B&M SS, '98 Honeycomb Grill, G20 ECU, '92 Intake Cam. B-13 Front Seats & a Yak Rack. Pics soon.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Uzzi said:


> Nice Ferrari!


Ferraris don't have mounting points for roof racks that are integrated into the roof. It's a Porsche.


----------



## PapaLegba (Jul 15, 2006)

82 Fj40


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Da Magic Bus...not as nice a Pete's


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

My DD is a old '95 4runner w/ 180k miles, but my pride and joy is below...2000 M Coupe...I have had lots of fun days with it at Laguna Seca, Thunderhill, and Buttonwillow, but my bachelor days are swiftly coming to a close and the toys (but not the Turner and Yeti!!) have to go  If anyone is interested in it let me know and I can send you all the details. Lots of extra goodies on her....










MSH


----------



## jb8483 (Jun 22, 2006)

Not trying to "thread jack" but this is to the people with big SUVs and bike racks on top. Why? Isn't it hard getting them loaded and unloaded?  My girlfriend has a big SUV and I always thought it'd be hell putting them up there.


----------



## ThrashNY (May 18, 2005)

A big-arse, gas-guzzling, friggin Hummer [email protected]!!!!!!!!! Now that's a death machine,baby!!!! Niiiice....:yikes:


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

I drive a 2011 BMW M9


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

*Why buy an Import when Domestics rule*

FAST intake
LS6 Heads ported and polished
Comp Cams 
125 shot nitrous

Dyno: 581hp @ 3600 | 613 ft lbs @ 2800rpm :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Sometime the wife lets me drive the ultimate testament to manhood and virility... our 2003 Dodge Caravan. My car is a 1990 Nissan Sentra that has two and one quarter million kilometres on it (and is still running strong) and it too has carried a few bikes inside).

I log more miles on these (and there's a few more in the garage).









1978 Raleigh Superbe 3 speed









1973 Carlton - my current SS project.









1987 Kuwahara Cascade - The Hummer of mountain bikes.









Jenny - My faithful old Trek - she's lost a few pounds since this picture was taken.









The Critter (speed triple) - My favourite bike for commuting that now sports flat bars.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

AC/BC said:


> *Why buy an Import when Domestics rule*


Because some people don't like mullets and cars that handle like crap, are under-braked, and that can only go kind of fast in a straight line.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

1974 Porsche 914
1999 Porsche Boxster
2002 Toyota 4Runner


----------



## Dieselman (Sep 16, 2006)

Chevy K1500


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

AC/BC said:


> Why buy an Import when Domestics rule
> 
> FAST intake
> LS6 Heads ported and polished
> ...


Because on the first turn you'd be passed.


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

TR said:


> Ford Focus XR5 Turbo (pretty sure you wont find any of these in the US).
> Ford territory Wagon (again not available in the US I dont think)
> 
> Ventana El Comandante SS 29er (handmade in the USA)


the Territory is called the Freestyle here in the US, looks like an excellent bike hauler. Over here the Freestyle only gets a 3.0L v6 with CVT transaxle ,the only powertrain options are for either FWD or AWD

I love that Focus, we dont get the new Focus till '07 or 08 but we do have the Mazda 3 here which is built on the same chassis as the new Focus


----------



## SS-Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

WOW! I'm too poor for you all  All I have is a 91 Chevy S-10 Blazer 4X4 with 152,000
on it. But thats ok it gets me to the trailhead & back. It just needs a new battery now!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2006)

i don't own a car. i rent when i need to go someplace far away, or my girlfriend's mom or pops loans us a vehicle.

this is my "daily driver"...the 1998 ibis alibi purchased directly from the factory.

the mommyvan is what we drive when we borrow...a late nineties toyota sienna...


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

NRSguy said:


> the Territory is called the Freestyle here in the US, looks like an excellent bike hauler. Over here the Freestyle only gets a 3.0L v6 with CVT transaxle ,the only powertrain options are for either FWD or AWD
> 
> I love that Focus, we dont get the new Focus till '07 or 08 but we do have the Mazda 3 here which is built on the same chassis as the new Focus


I had heard rumours that the Territory was going to be released over there but when I heard them they were supposedly only going to release it if it was as a Turbo Diesel model. What you just described is exactly what our original model (which I have) came as. 

My Focus is not the standard model. It is the XR5 Turbo.



> The XR5, which is essentially a rebadged version of the production Focus ST released at last month's Frankfurt motor show, borrows its blown 2.5-litre five-cylinder engine from the Volvo S40 and pops it into a five-door Focus hatch. The 166kW/320Nm machine is mated to a six-speed manual, while the car's overall height has been dropped 25mm and the firmer riding suspension tuned for sportscar handling. The brakes have also been upgraded with larger callipers and pads for beefier stopping power.


If they release the XR5 in the US I hope that Ford does better with it than they have over here. Basically they cannot keep up with demand for it here and currently there is about a 9 month wait. Remember this is a country that has a minute population compared to the US.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

AC/BC said:


> FAST intake
> LS6 Heads ported and polished
> Comp Cams
> 125 shot nitrous
> ...


:nono:

You stole my Avatar


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Steve71 said:


> :nono:
> 
> You stole my Avatar


Why do either of you have that avatar??
Are you ex-patriot Australian's??
More specifically are you QLD'ers??


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

TR said:


> Why do either of you have that avatar??
> Are you ex-patriot Australian's??
> More specifically are you QLD'ers??


I was born and raised on the Gold Coast..... and I made that avatar from a T shirt I own, so rft:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Steve71 said:


> I was born and raised on the Gold Coast..... and I made that avatar from a T shirt I own, so rft:


Fair enough.
Just asking.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

NRSguy said:


> the Territory is called the Freestyle here in the US, looks like an excellent bike hauler. Over here the Freestyle only gets a 3.0L v6 with CVT transaxle ,the only powertrain options are for either FWD or AWD
> 
> I love that Focus, we dont get the new Focus till '07 or 08 but we do have the Mazda 3 here which is built on the same chassis as the new Focus


That is negatory. The Freestyle, like you said is FWD or AWD and is based on the Ford 500. The Territory on the other hand is based on the Australian Ford Falcon (again, not sold in the US:madmax: ) and is AWD/RWD.
Very different vehicles.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

TR said:


> Fair enough.
> Just asking.


No worries


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

Raghavan said:


> That is negatory. The Freestyle, like you said is FWD or AWD and is based on the Ford 500. The Territory on the other hand is based on the Australian Ford Falcon (again, not sold in the US:madmax: ) and is AWD/RWD.
> Very different vehicles.:thumbsup:


you are right, I was told they were the same but it wouldnt make sense for them to have an SUV based on a platform that isnt available there thank you for setting the record straight.

and once again americans get the shaft :madman: we most likely will not get the XR5 here in the states even though Mazda sells a "Mazdaspeed" version of the 3(which is build on the same chassis) Everytime we get a variant of a Euro or Japanese based Ford here in the states they dumb it down for mindless mass consumption :madmax:


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

The OP has the coolest car in this post IMO... I am absolutely in love with Datsuns or any Z car. If it wasn't for me wanting 4 doors and something newer with a warranty, I'd probably have a Z32 twin turbo.

I drive a white 2002 Nissan Altima 3.5SE (5sp) I love it.. she's treated me great so far, and is quick as hell. I wanted a Maxima, but I could not find any white Max's with 6 speeds  So the next best choice was the Alty.

Some cool cars in this thread!!!


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

NRSguy said:


> you are right, I was told they were the same but it wouldnt make sense for them to have an SUV based on a platform that isnt available there thank you for setting the record straight.
> 
> and once again americans get the shaft :madman: we most likely will not get the XR5 here in the states even though Mazda sells a "Mazdaspeed" version of the 3(which is build on the same chassis) Everytime we get a variant of a Euro or Japanese based Ford here in the states they dumb it down for mindless mass consumption :madmax:


Yeah, while Europe got the all new Focus, we get a reskinned version of the same old crap.:madman:


----------



## sgthuddleston (Aug 31, 2006)

2003 jeep liberty..it's my wifes


----------



## SimpleJ (May 15, 2006)




----------



## sklein (Jan 1, 2005)

Vehicle 1: 1967 Chevelle conv. 327/TH 350....quick
Vehicle 2: 1986 Toyota 4Runner 22RE 4cyl & automatic...slo


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*drive*

I wish I had my old Henry J to drive.It would look like this.


----------



## Konnichiwa! (May 1, 2006)

A large station wagon.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Here are mine*

The Shuttlemobile/Roadtripmobile in the pic with the commuter Saturn just in front of it.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*red and black*

I have a red car.
And a black car.
Both have been many places, to many different cities. Often at high speeds. Sometimes just to work. Sometimes to the trailhead.
One of them was sideswiped.
I hate fat women in NM who drive blue subaru foresters.


----------



## brettf (Jun 28, 2005)

notaknob said:


> I have a red car.
> And a black car.


and red pants


----------



## avalanche165 (Aug 7, 2006)

04' gsxr1k. fun fun.


----------



## sklein (Jan 1, 2005)

67 Chevelle rag...2 bikes, gear & road kill fit in the trunk


----------



## Blue Rat (Sep 8, 2006)

Here's a pic of my little ride.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Cars = (somewhat) necessary evil - _at best_.


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

Drewdane said:


> Cars = (somewhat) necessary evil - _at best_.


Exactly. Old, dead technology that is just holding people back. The highway system needs to be automated. The sooner the better...


----------



## HuffyMan (Oct 19, 2005)

i have an E36 M3 that i autox and take to HPDEs a lot. has mostly suspension work done to it. hate to say it, but i love my car more than my bike


----------



## GeeTeeOhh (Sep 19, 2006)

Listed in order of age and mpg:

2005 Gary Fisher X-Caliber - unlimited

1977 Chevy 4X4 - 10 MPG

1966 Pontiac GTO - 8 MPG


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Subaru Outback - 2006*

Outback Legacy LL Bean Edition. Also own a 2000 VW Passat but my wife mostly drives that.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Drewdane said:


> Cars = (somewhat) necessary evil - _at best_.


Cars = fun toys - _at their best.

_


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

scrublover said:


> The scrubmobile.


what kind of car is that?

I drive a 1997 hyundai accent GT. nice car and all (since I didnt pay for it), but I am longing for the same car but with 4 doors. Small, reliable, stickshift, cheap to own. I don't drive much anyway. I have a thule rack with 2 rockymounts trays. And 2 kiddy seats in the back (sucks with the 2 door).

Problem is I keep spending money on bikes and plane tickets... and the hyundai keeps on running. If it evers takes a dump I will probably get a used hyundai or kia 4 door hatchback.

I do get into cars now and again, but as a hobby it is expensive. I prefer to spend that 'diposible' income on other stuff at this point. Bikes! Plane tickets!

A realisitic car that I would treat myself to would be the new VW GTI, 4 door, red, leather 6 speed manual. In reality I would probably treat myself (over the kia or hyundai) on a 02 or 03 red golf stickshift and take it to the local VW tuner guy to spruce it up a bit. sort of a fake GTI.


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

Pete said:


> Cars = fun toys - _at their best.
> 
> _


True that. Working on my car collection now that I have all the bikes I need. Gonna be getting a MG B GT, triumph spitfire, porsche 914, 944, early model subie impreza, and a lifted subaru brat. Cant really get started on it untill we find the right house to move into with the right place to build a giant garage.


----------



## goridewrx (Mar 9, 2005)

venus1 said:


> Got the need for speed? What cars do you drive, collect, restore, etc? My RX-7 (Racing Beat) & 240Z (V8) are highly modified. The Miata is JR supercharged. The Ferrari 328 has only interior mods. Tell me about your cars, what you've done to tem & please post a photo.




















I'm in red. In case you can't tell.. I like red.









Can you see the liscence plate frame? 










Car is stock cept for the tints and wheels and rubber. :thumbsup:


----------



## Qman (Mar 24, 2004)

zzsean said:


> Ford Ranger 2001.


Nice rack.


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

*This is the second car I've ever owned.*



xtrhatr said:


> cars suck


Plymouth Reliant LE 1989 OHHHH YYEAHH!

Yes, It's the second car I've ever owned. (I'm 39) I still owe my brother a dollar for it. 
It has 96,000 miles, passes inspection every time, and my mechanic is afraid to say that it is in better shape than most year 2000 cars.

It gets great gas mileage and is a 2.5 four cylinder.

The paint is mostly grey (some missing areas) and only a palm sized spot of rust on her.

Some of the best things about it:
-theft deterrent styling
-same color as primer
-my insurance payment is ridiculously low
-in three years it will be considered a classic
-I must get classic plates for it
-It runs terrific!
-Plush baby blue velour seating:thumbsup:

It get driven to the trails and sometimes on my 4.7 mile commute.

....and I almost forgot! ...chicks dig it!....well....at least my fiancé does.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

The way I look at it, if your ride ain't got a bike attached to it then it shouldn't be on this forum.

So with that in mind...










You can't beleive how many evil stares I get from other Corvette drivers 
when they see me driving with my bike attached. :lol:


----------



## Oafboy182 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here are 2 of my vehicles. My third is a 65 Mustang that is 95% original, and has been in my family since it was bought new in 64. The Subi now has a yakima rack on top for my bike and gets used almost everyday.


----------



## wvphoto (Oct 3, 2006)

I too have the need.....for speed....







































here is one from today.. 
great fall day in the state forest..


----------



## Rex_Skidmore (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm more interested in what drives you than what you drive. You follow? 

~ Rex


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

Dirty Mac said:


> The way I look at it, if your ride ain't got a bike attached to it then it shouldn't be on this forum.
> 
> So with that in mind...
> 
> ...


oh that poor vette, he/she/it must be thinking "please take that stick outta my ass!"


----------



## majmun (May 11, 2005)

My rides:










2004 Subaru WRX STi
Cobb Stage 2
Spec C Pink springs and Lateral links
Scoobysport turbo back










2007 Rocky Mountain ESTX-70 (warranty replacement - no carbon rear)
Raceface Deus cranks
Crank Bros twin ti pedals
Mavic 819 disc
Hope bulb f/r
Thomson stem/seatpost
Hayes Mag brakes
Easton Monkeylite bars


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

Car: 2006 GTI. 

Bike: 2006 Turner Flux.

And I'll take the car over the bike anyday. Besides, car pictures are boring.


----------



## James12345 (Jun 28, 2006)

1997 Acura Integra Coupe. I can comfortably fit 2 bikes in the back w/ the back seats folded down.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

toyota xrs


----------



## cruzthepug (Nov 28, 2004)

It's not about hauling a$$, it's about hauling bikes!!


----------



## JimmyJaymz (Nov 5, 2005)

Me, I drive a DOD Bi Fet Preamp Stompbox with it boosting the low end (apx. 80hz or 1/2 octave lower) and a Boss SuperOverdrive just boosting and hitting Gain enough to warm up my clean sound. The Tone is set just before the middle frequency. Then, this goes into my Digital Multi-Effects box, and I think the Boss unit is in my effects loop on the rear of my Hi-Watt.


----------



## JimmyJaymz (Nov 5, 2005)

Sorry, Sorry Everyone. I misread all the 'Driven' usage. Sorry, again. Here's what I drive.
Beans are the 'Gas', and Corn are the 'Brakes'. It's a 2007 Model...


----------



## nomadicgreg (Oct 4, 2006)

big_slacker said:


> Cars are slow and boring. :madmax: I ride this:
> 
> I take pride in not owning a car, and that means something here in vegas where summer temps are 110+. However one of my other hobbies (you guessed it, mountain biking!) requires me to use my fiance's ride on occasion. And given a chance I'll hop behind the wheel of just about anything.....


Czesc!!

:thumbsup: Im originally from Poland... i was just there 3 months ago driving a maluch just like that...


----------



## JimmyJaymz (Nov 5, 2005)

I also have one of thoser 'Poop Boxes' you hurry about in, mine is below.


----------



## skez (Apr 5, 2006)

daily driver


work









fun


----------



## lun-a-c (Jul 10, 2006)

*Other Rides...*

Pics of my rides when not on the trails...


----------



## SupraTuRD (Sep 26, 2006)

Quite a few nice rides out there! Here are some of my toy:


----------



## jdub24 (Oct 24, 2006)

SupraTuRD said:


> Quite a few nice rides out there! Here are some of my toy:.......


Beautiful MKIV! I absolutely love those cars!

Did you catch the pics of my toy(ota) that I posted up in the rack/vehicle thread?


----------

